# Bipolar Disorder +Depression + Gambling Addict....Not good combinations



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello I may have writen a few posts on here years ago but today im writing about a few issues im struggling with and really need some advice. 

I moved to a different country oversees for a man who i met online that was from england. I got pregnant during my time in England then had to go back to the states to sort out my legal process as I wanted to come back and be with my husband so we coukd be a family...i was blinded by love, seeing everyting from rose coloured lenses not caring about any consequences. After I had our child I started getting home sick and figured I would play some online slots as I used to visit Casinos in Oregon USA so it reminded me of home. 

Well that turned out to be a bad idea as what turned into the odd 10 or 20.00 here became hundreds to thousands in the space of 3 years. I am depressed because I cant stop gambling and i am gambling because i am depressed.. I cant drive anymore like i used to because my licence doesnt apply here. I have no family or friends here except my husband and kids. My husband loves me but can be quite nasty when i have a slip up and say some really hurtful things but deep down i think he really means them because i think the same about myself.

I never go out...im stuck at home with the kids all day everyday while my husband works and he goes motorcrossing one day on the weekend. I cant stop gambling and i know that i will never stop.. My husband is under the impression that i can stop i just need to stop being selfish and think of my kids..hes right 100% but i cannot help myself. Im sick and bipolar with a compulsive gambling problem so I wonder..in order to protect my kids i think i need to protect them from myself. I want to leave and go back to america to make it a guarantee that i will never make my kids do without.,i have to protect them from me as i am not confident i can change as i have tried many times..

Is it horrible of me to wanna leave and possibly better myself with the support of my own family back in america?


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Treat the bipolar, go cold turkey with gambling and immediately go to Gamblers Anonymous. if they don't have a group near you, check them out online. And IC, definitely. Don't make any decision on moving until you've been "in remission" so to speak for a few months with a support network.

Right now you're making excuses and wanting run away.


----------

